# graphical superiority pc vs consoles



## ohio (Mar 30, 2006)

which one delivers better graphics consoles or pc;if a console which of the next-generation one.


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

i think PC graphics are much much better than consoles as we can increase the resolutions, apply AA and AF etc to enhance the grafix


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2006)

PC and consoles have their own advantages and disadvantages. For running a game in PC it requires good amount of ram, processor, HDD space and ofcourse a good GFX card if you want to run your game at the highest settings you require a cocker of a PC config. When it comes to consoles you always get slick graphics and you play it on your TV with excelent graphics. the best thing about the consoles is that even after say 3 years you will be able to play newer games with same quality. where as in a PC you need to upgrade your graphics card to be able to play in good resolution.One can even change the resolution in the console( Xbox 360 does). and the games run directly off the DVD/CD. well running a xbox DVD in xbox 360 does require a hdd. and also you get a game pad with the console.


----------



## ohio (Mar 31, 2006)

*can xbox games be played on xbox360.*

can i save a game at a particular point while playing it  on a xbox or xbox360 if there is no hard drive. can xbox games be played on xbox360.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2006)

@ohio Xbox games can be played on xbox 360 only if you have a harddrive. in xbox 360 all games settings and points etc will be stored in a removable memory card.


----------



## ohio (Mar 31, 2006)

with your earlier adivce it doesn't seem that pc can provide better graphics over consoles;should i then go for an xbox360 or wait for other conoles to arrive for better graphics


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2006)

^^^^ @ohio Dude chk out this thread


----------



## ohio (Mar 31, 2006)

will pirated games run on xbox360


----------



## pickster (Mar 31, 2006)

that's not allowed. no piracy/illegal stuff.
read the forum rules.
reporting....


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 31, 2006)

Just 4 the Technological info @ Ohio :

A group of hackers just claimed and DEMONSTRATED that they hv been able to run copied games on XBox360 though they will not reveal the details. Check this out:

*www.megagames.com/news/html/console/groupclaimsxbox360hacked.shtml


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it is a valid question as long as no one is actually providing links to download cracked games.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it is a valid question as long as no one is actually providing links to download cracked games.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 1, 2006)

PC beats console hands down on grapics always but ironically its the same reason for the popularity of consoles since one doesnt need to upgrade it unlike the PC.


----------



## gags987 (Apr 1, 2006)

ohio said:
			
		

> will pirated games run on xbox360




 :roll: Yes surely. A man somewhere in some country was cought by police whene he was selling a little modified console with 40 odd pirated games


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2006)

gags987 said:
			
		

> ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROLF!! *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/24.gif. well that "little modified console" is not XBOX 360 . It hasent been cracked yet and all those who claim to have "cracked" are telling now that their crack is useless. The xbox 360 has got more security features in both hardware and software terms. If you want to buy a modded XBOX 360 then i  guess you will have to wait for 3 more years .


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 1, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> If you want to buy a modded XBOX 360 then i  guess you will have to wait for 3 more years .



Thats too much for a speculation , what makes u so sure that xbox360 could not be hacked/modded till next 3 years , having too many hackers motivated to hack tha console , i dont think its much time we see modded console in the market .


----------



## pickster (Apr 1, 2006)

well... anything MS lauches, hackers get on to work with it as fast as possible..
remember? hackers started working on vista even before its vista was released.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 1, 2006)

and the word in the industry is that ppl are interested to see  which console X360 or PS3 will be hacked first wrt the date of launch . Everyone knows eventually the consoles will get hacked .

Makers of the starforce protection said that Ubisoft was happy that starforce was not cracked till one month after the chaos th. release , the protection was going to be cracked/bypassed somehow but they were able to hold the pirates for 1 month, which improved sales . This is the truth that evveryone knows that as popular the software product is more are the chances of it getting hacked . 
Wonder why no one tried to hack Gizmondo?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> charangk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was reffering to the indian market. and a middle class person cant afford a console immediately. Moded PS2 is available in india now. but can you tell me how long did it take to arive in india after it was available outside india(in market)?. or even the original PS2 was available?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> but can you tell me how long did it take to arive in india after it was available outside india(in market)?. or even the original PS2 was available?



ofcourse pal , atmost 25-30 days for PS2 to reach Delhi Palika after it was modded , I know coz the game parlour guy in our area bought one for 22k(too much) as soon as he was informed from delhi contact , and being the first one to get the nexgen console he earned back the investment very quickly. I was costly then but the price gradually fell down as the sales increased. 
And in my recent trip to delhi, i visited palika , and few shopkeepers are already selling Xbox360 obviously not modded. One more interesting thing i'd like to share that the shopkeeper told me that the top selling handheld there is GBA , GBA(5k) is only 2000/- less then DS(7k) but ppl prefer GBA over DS and PSP(9-10k) only because GBA pirated/orignal software/Games are available for cheap , Mario cart for DS was costing 2.5K and ridge racer for PSP was for 3K , one game is 1/3 the price of the handheld . Not for the masses


----------



## ohio (Apr 5, 2006)

i can't afford original games.i am getting xbox360 at 28k and xbox at 11k.i am not sure whether xbox360 i am getting is modded or not.should i persuade the shopkeeper to run some games in front of me so to make sure if xbox360 is modded or not or should i go for an xbox.if i buy an xbox now i fear that supply of new and good games will dry up and current gaming scene will leave me far behind till the modded next gen consoles become available


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2006)

^^^ what the h*** is wrong with you. didnt you read this post properly!!! XBOX 360 HAS NOT BEEN MODED YET.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2006)

@Ohio:If you can't afford original games then You'll be disappointed to know that the current status of the 360 is NO MODS RELEASED.Which evetually means you will Have to lay back with the original titles which will cost you anywhere from 3-4k easily.Again which are avaiable in less variety.

As far as the topic is concerned its PC winning Hands down as far as Graphics and other departments are concerned.Since PC has the option to alter its components(Main being the Graphic card ) You can easily switch to a higher status if You have the capacity to buy.Whereas console's are more like a one time investment after which the Major share of money will dry up on the Games purachase or may be a few Add-On Accesories.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hello*

PC ! gives you better graphics.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 5, 2006)

> If you want to buy a modded XBOX 360 then i guess you will have to wait for 3 more years



I guess i'd get an emulator for xbox 360 and a pc that can run it b4 that


----------



## ohio (Apr 5, 2006)

will it be wise to go for an xbox or ps2 or GC now since modded xbox360 is not available.which one strictly speaking as new games for these may not be  available after some months [as asked by me in previous post]


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 5, 2006)

get ps2, pref from usa then buy xbox 360 after it is modded, if ya buy xbox now and xbox360 later, the xbox wd bcome waste, so buy ps2 now and later buy xbox360.

or buy xbox now and larter buy ps3 after itz modded (i bet ps3 will b modded more quickly than xbox360)


----------



## ohio (Apr 6, 2006)

which one (ps2/xbox) to be precise .in choosing between the two should my main consideration be price.i want to consider price only when both ps2 and xbox have same advantages or disadvantages if buy any one of them at this moment


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

X-BOX ! man


----------

